# New 2 the sport



## Lukeboy (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi im new to the site and the sport of racing pigeons. Im 18 years old and learning. Where do i get gud pigeons from ? 
I live not far from louella pigeon world.......should i get my birds from ere ?
im into sprint so whats your advice ?


----------



## Spin city (Dec 11, 2007)

hi mate the first thing is make a loft

ones you have done this 
if you want top racers and you are willing to pay about £50-£100 

then yh and mate i got a racer for sale and im in uk in is really helthy


FaZ

www.spincityfaz.piczo.com


----------

